# post study work visa



## ranukadivakara (Jul 19, 2019)

If I do a 1 year master program in Auckland , how many years of post study work visa will I get?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

https://www.immigration.govt.nz/new-zealand-visas/apply-for-a-visa/about-visa/post-study-work-visa

Then click on 

https://www.immigration.govt.nz/new...w-long-you-can-work-on-a-post-study-work-visa

All explained via the link. All depends what qualification you study.


----------

